# Power Mac g5 ne veut plus s'allumer



## pierre-d (30 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour ,
Je posséde depuis un bon bout de temps un Power Mac g5 dual proc à 1.8 GHZ .
Récemment on m'a donnez un power mac g5 dual proc 2.3 GHZ dont la carte mere ete HS.
Chouette me suis-je dit en pensant pouvoir l'upgrader avec cet carcasse !
Seul souci en montant le tout g enverser la pile bouton des deux cartes meres (oui je c c c** mais bon je suis bidouilleur coter pc à la base ) et au branchement la tour refuse de s'allumer .Alors je remet la pile original mais la pareille . Bon ... je restaure tous les composants d'origine et toujours pareille .
Bref si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à mon problème ce serait sympa .
Merci d'avance


----------



## lpl (31 Juillet 2014)

RESET PMU ou SMU t'as essayé ?


----------



## pierre-d (31 Juillet 2014)

Non le reset SMU n'a rien donner . Je précise que lorsque je branche le courant la led frontal s'allume pendant secondes puis s'éteinds sinon il ne se passe rien d'autres .


----------



## jellyboy74 (31 Juillet 2014)

Tu as bien vérifier tout tes branchements?


----------



## pierre-d (31 Juillet 2014)

J'ai remonter démonter l'alim en vérifiant les câbles mais rien ne change .
Le démarrage du pc est-il indispensable avec la pile ?Et le changement reviendrais à combien ?


----------



## Invité (31 Juillet 2014)

Il y a pas mal de tuto pour démarrer une alim, en courcircuitant je ne sas quoi.
Essaie peut être

La pile ne sert qu'à conserver certains paramètres lorsque l'ordi est débranché du secteur.


----------



## pierre-d (31 Juillet 2014)

C'est bon j'ai réussie a trouver comment démarrer l'alim : sa tourne (on entends les deux petits ventilo de l'alim tourner) . Donc sa serait la carte mere qui est décider de lâcher juste par un changement de proc ?


----------



## Invité (31 Juillet 2014)

Je crois (mais je n'y connais rien) qu'il  a deux étages dans l'alim.
Ou peut être que le démarrage manuel ne suffit pas à lancer tout le bouzin.


----------



## pierre-d (31 Juillet 2014)

SUPER !  J'ai griller mon alim en testant le deuxième étages . Je sens que mon power mac g5 va finir en hackintosh ....


----------



## Invité (31 Juillet 2014)

Pfffffff, t'es un rapide toi !


----------



## pierre-d (1 Août 2014)

Mouais ^^ Bon sinon j'ai finie par trouver la solution à mon problème : c'était les processeurs qui été mal installer (de 1 mm !):mouais: .Le souci maintenant c'est de retrouver une alim qui soit suffisante et pas cher pour refaire marcher tout sa . Pffiou !!


----------



## jellyboy74 (1 Août 2014)

Purée vraiment pas de bol sur ce coup, je suis dégoûté pour toi


----------



## pierre-d (4 Août 2014)

Merci  par contre je ne savais pas que les composants power mac g5 sur ebay ce vendent comme des produits neuf : l'alim de 450W à 120 !! Sa me dégoute encore plus .


----------



## lpl (4 Août 2014)

Regardes sur le boncoin aussi j'ai trouvé une alim 1000w pour mon quad à 70 livraison comprise.


----------



## pierre-d (4 Août 2014)

Pas faux j'en ai trouver une 600W à 40 mais bon sa fait toujours cher le mauvais remontage


----------



## lpl (5 Août 2014)

Les risques du métier, on gagne pas à tous les coups je sais de quoi je parle.


----------

